# BJJ Books?



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2002)

I was just looking at the new book at www.jiu-jitsu.net and considering purchasing it. What books would people recommend for a newcomer to BJJ?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't heard much about the book available at Jiu-Jitsu.net, but I keep hearing high praise from BJJers for Renzo Gracie new book entitled BRAZILIAN JIU-JITSU: THEORY & TECHNIQUE.  It is available at Amazon.com for $20.97.

I am not a BJJ practitioner, but I picked up the book and I think that it was well worth the money spent.

Happy training my friend.

Regards,

Tyrone Turner
("Zujitsuka")


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 1, 2002)

This book is not straight BJJ, closer to NHB, but is the best book on grappling I have seen Yet. It is alittle pricey. It is called the FIGHTERS NOTEBOOK. You may buy it at www.mixedmartialarts.com It cost $70.00 plus shipping. It will be the best $75.00 bucks you spend. On the down side it has black and white xerox pictures. It is broken down offensive techniques from the mount, defensive techniques from the mount ect.

Bob Thomas


----------



## Bushido (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah, this is the GREATEST BOOK! Incredible! Lots and lots of techniques and good technical explanations, a must!

-Bushido :samurai:


----------



## YODA (Jun 4, 2002)

Another thumbs up for the Fighters Notebook - I've had mine for a couple of years now and I still learn from it.

I haven't seen the new book from www.jiu-jitsu.net but I have the one they did before it - the BJJ Student Handbook - and that one is very good.

I've also has a flick through the Renzo book - excellent quality and worth a look.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 9, 2002)

I see Century has Marco Ruas grappling book. Has anyone seen it and would you recommend it?

Bob Thomas


----------



## Dronak (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm not usually in this forum, but decided to check it out (short story, but not really worth telling) and saw this thread.  I know about the Fighter's Notebook and I've heard that it's one of the best books you can get on the subject.  I'm considering buying it at some point just to have it as a reference should I study that stuff later on (I'm doing Shaolin kung fu now).  Maybe I could pick up a few of the simpler techniques that might be of good general use.  Anyway, I was just curious -- is this listing at Amazon.com the same Fighter's Notebook as the one Kempojujutsu mentioned being available at another site?  I put it on my wishlist  but it would be nice to make sure it's the same book; I think I saw some other results when I did the search for "fighter's notebook" at Amazon.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 7, 2002)

The last time I knew the only way to get it was by ordering it directly from Mixmartialart.com. I know at one time there was counterfit copies out there on ebay. This doesn't mean Amazon.com don't carry it. The ISBN # is o-671-47158-9 for the fighter's notebook. I hope this helps you out James.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for the note.  Doing a quick look at the product details on Amazon shows that the ISBN number is not the same.  However, does that necessarily mean it's not the real thing?  I mean, when books get updated and published as new editions, the ISBN changes, right?  Might this be an updated version of the book others already have?  I think I have seen the book listed on MixedMartialArts.com before and IIRC the author is the same as the one on the Amazon.com listed book.  The MMA site is down right now though, so I can't check it for details about the book.  If it's the same author(s) and/or publisher, but the ISBN doesn't match, I'd be inclined to think that Amazon has an updated (or possibly older) version of it available.  I'll try to check again later and see what I can find.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep there's only one and that's the same one, I have
Bob


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 27, 2008)

I purchased Jiu-jitsu Unleashed (By Eddie Bravo, BTW) And it goes very in-depth on how to use your guard, mount, half-guard, back mount, etc. with correct placement and all. Very good book, I think. Only problem is that almost all pictures are from one angle, so it's sometimes hard to tell what he's doing on the other side. I Think it is very good. I got mine used used for under $15 with shipping and handling and taxes.


----------

